# Farmer/Aycock "Basics"



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Danny and Judy's ...."Worlds Longest Video".....6 hours of yard is getting close to completion.

RTF has 6 copies that Chris is giving away.....Those that can come up with the best reason to get one for free will get the one of the first 6 for "free". RTF will even pick up the shipping, and throw in one of those new fangled Avery Handlers caps!

Chris is judging this deal....so smoke him if you don't get one. HIS FAULT!!!

JT


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dang, my creative writing skills suck....

FOM


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Chris if i get one i wont go to Ken Guthries site any more ....


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if i get one I wont post here anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

to see if anything can convert me from being a Lardyite...


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Because I need all the basics help I can get.
Hell, I don't even know how to tie my shoes yet.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

To see if my brit dogs respond the same as US dogs do.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I have more than one reason..hope that isn't reason for instant disqualification!!!! :lol: 

Why I would like the DVD -

reason #1 - I have chessies so I need all the help I can get.:lol:

reason #2 - I live in Tok Alaska...a minimum of 350 miles from _anywhere_....including professional one on one help or any type of training group...basically I _am_ my own training group......and I still plan on running hunt tests with my dogs.....

reason #3 - Winter will be setting in over the next three to four weeks....I need something to keep me motivated to continue training when it gets to 30 below zero outside and dark for most of the day. 

reason #4 - I have chessies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Juli


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Chris,

I vote for fowlhunter to win the Basic's video!

Why? 

Have you seen his young dog!? :lol: :lol: 

Helpin' ya out regards,

William W


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey, you have never seen my dog...My dog is young and doing very good thank you and going to pro next month. bt if I have the video I wont havee to send him to pro and can afford diapers for my babies.  lol


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> Hey, you have never seen my dog...My dog is young and doing very good thank you and going to pro next month.


Now that fowlhunter has just eliminated his self.............. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

*yard work DVD*

I have two five month old pups and one is my wife's. If her dog turns out better than mine, I"ll never ever hear the end. So I need all the help I can get. So as i see it, this one is for the boys of RTF.

Scott


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

The reason I need this release is because I SUCK as bad as Suck can Suck and need all the help I can get.
Plus I run HRC so the cap would be a big hit.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

It would sure be great to win a free copy because I can't afford to buy it. 

I have found some training books through my public library system which has been a big help. If I win I will donate it to my library when I'm done so it can help someone else in my same situation. :shock: 

ChristinaA

(look! my second post! I'm new here and new to field work and need all the help I can get!)


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

because I don't have an Avery Cap,
I had a cap from from Frankies in Chisago, MN
that cap was so lucky, Rick Stawski wore it.


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

My reason is very simple! I want to own a copy before Lardy gets his!

Marty B.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Because I have new pup coming Labor Day weekend AND she was born on 7/7/07. Oh yeah, I need the help.


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

OK I will submit the honest answer,

*Because I REALLY WANT one * :lol:


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Because my Dogs need Me to be a better teacher!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

because i have to many dogs (and to poor) to keep putting them with pros


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Chris,
Just letting you know that my memory is not what it used to be! I need the Basic's video to help me overcome my ailment  

William W

PS I keep getting FH and Gut confused too....My memory will fail me but I'll always have the Basic's video (if you so merciful will bestow upon me) to guide me in my time of need.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 9, 2006)

My wife says that I have poor basics so I really need this CD!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

labinitup,give it up.lolol we all know you have a 12 months old with derby points and multiple placements and 3 others with pros.You dont need a video unless you going to give it to your pros to watch while they are cuddling.lolol


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

fowl hunter said:


> labinitup,give it up.lolol we all know you have a 12 months old with derby points and multiple placements and 3 others with pros.You dont need a video unless you going to give it to your pros to watch while they are cuddling.lolol


You sooo bad!

William W


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Simple.....I want it for her.......

:wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

thats not fair no cute pup pics.

I am even willing to keep it for 2 weeks then send it to someone else to watch and hopefully send yet again to someone else and so on and so on.


----------



## jisaac (Dec 26, 2005)

Cause-well my buddies say "you should have joined the Retriever Nation 30 yrs ago" so you see I have a lot of catching-up to do and my next pup would appreciate a more educated handler.
(but what do pointer buddies know?)
John


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Because I've got another pup coming& I've got enough money in my library already. Plus I'd love to have something from Danny & Judy to get their perspective
Plus I never win NOTHIN!!


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

To see if anything can convert me from being Amish? :wink:
________
Mercedes-benz m138 engine


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

...


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

For World Peace. HPW


----------



## rmellaw (May 18, 2005)

#1. Bout to spend my last little bit of money on a new pup.

#2. I need all the help I can get.

#3. I will learn from it.

#4. Hopefully it includes instructions on how to get your pup to seat a duck.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Because I came in second on the last give away, and my dog and I both need it badly.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

and if i don't get one,











/Paul


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris, 
This is from the dogs! Our owner is so confused most of the time we can't figure out what she's trying to do! :? One week we're working on steady, then it's something called casting, and some unfair term called "No bird!" :roll: Well, finally we got some help from the Farmer/Aycock Problems and Solutions DVD, and now we're on the right track, but it was a rocky start!  Pretty soon a new little pup will be joining our pack and it sure would be nice if we could spare her all that confusion. :wink: So help us out and send our owner, JepDog, the new DVD!

You would make us three happy dogs!    
Abby, Cady, and Bode


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I need all the help I can get so my poor little dogs don't go to waste because I don't know what I'm doing and I would like to give my dogs every opportunity to be all they can be which they may not be able to be without me getting better at training and I can't do that without lots of help and I mean "good" help such as what I know the Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock tapes could provide me so that I can help my dogs who deserve to be trained by someone who knows what they're doing because they are really good dogs who are smart with lots of natural abilities and good markers but their trainer sucks because he doesn't have enough good training material like the Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock tapes which he needs badly to learn how to help his dogs be all they can be because they deserve to have the best training they can get because I know Chris would like to have some more of RTF member's dogs to be great and famous one day which my dogs might could be if they had a trainer who had the proper training tools to be able to give them better training such as the Danny Farmer/Judy Aycock tapes which their trainer doesn't have and probably won't have unless he wins them which he probably won't win but his dogs sure would like it if he won.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Chris:

I'd certainly like a copy of the video because I'm a DIY'er who has vowed to see how far I can take my dogs on my own. 

If you asked me a year ago if I was interested in Danny and Judy's I'd have figured you were talking about a breakfast resturant and a beer joint; of course, I would have begged for those freebies, too.

Mark


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Farmer Aycock Video*

I would love to have that video. I just got my first collar and am in the process of learning to CC my young dog. Then I will have my puppy to train in the spring. 

The timing of this could not be better as I need a lot of help, from someone who really knows what they are doing. I have heard wonderful things about Farmer/Aycock, and it came highly recommended for the type of training we need right now.

The one thing I do know about the collar is that it is a very powerful tool, used properly...but if not used propely, I could destroy my dog. so please consider me 

Diane


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

*Thanks for the oppurtunity!*

I would really like to have one because I am training my first dog to try and run FT's. My dog is a female chocolate lab and I am trying to do this all by myself. The nearest pro or training club is at least 200 miles, if not more, from my house. The material that I have read to date has shown me, that I still have a ton of information to learn, but the biggest reason for wanting the video is so I can see how a dog actually should do the drills and what to expect for standards. I is very difficult for a first time trainer to understand exactly what is acceptable and what needs improvement in teaching the basics and without solid basics the rest of the training will not progress.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Everyone needs my expert analysis of the material before viewing it to fully comprehend it.

It is for the greater good of everyone and their dogs that I analyze it first and provide commentary.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I really want a copy but can't afford it because:

I just lost my job

The baby's sick

My truck broke down

I need to send money to my mama in prison

My teenage daughter might be pregnant....again

My wife ran off

The bath tub just fell through the floor of my single wide

The front porch collapsed and killed three of my dogs

The last time "Cops" was here, I got edited out of the episode.

The game warden confiscated my freezer .... and my shotgun

But other than that, I'm having a pretty good week. It would be even better if I had a new training DVD.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Steve.....*

I think Steve should win....I almost cried......


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Because 

WE ARE................


PENN STATE

AND,

I'm NOT a FLATLANDER, so I'll probably understand it since Danny and Judy don't speak AMISH..................... :wink:

Plus, I'd hate myself if I have to send PJ up there to break both yer legs............. :shock:


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Because

My dogs need something new to watch!

It has gotten to the point when they set down to watch Lardy they look up yawn and say " GOOD GRIEF, this feels like Groundhog Day!"


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Chris! 

Pick me! This newbie to the retriver game wants to win and learn all she can of what all these other long-time posters already know! 

One day I will "PASS IT ON!"

Georgia Smith


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Because I missed the Longest Yard when it played in the theaters.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Because I want to get it right!!*

Justin,

I think I should get one because I'm still a sponge for information. 
I use Avery ATB's in training because why not throw something that looks like a mallard if you might have a mallard thrown in a test or trial for your dog. 
I own a copy of the Problems and Solutions DVD and continue to gain a better understanding of the game from seeing different trainer's like Danny and Judy show me the way. 
To be successful at these games you have to surround yourself with successful training group members and also fill your brain with as much information as it can take and then compress that data and add more and more so when you get to a point in a dogs training where something pops up you say......oh yeah, on Danny and Judy's video they show it like this, and bingo, you get it right. And after all, it's all about the dogs and getting it right and you know you also want me to get it right so I should get one of the 6 videos so I can GET IT RIGHT!!


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris,

I have a new pup on the way and my 13 year old daughter wants to train him, but she has never trained a dog before. I believe the video will do more for her to understand training versus reading books.

Of course, field time will be the best teacher. 

Good Luck on picking a winner.

Jeff


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

I can't get my dog to sit. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I won't bore everyone with the story of my bad luck with dogs. I'll focus on the fact that I have an _awesome _11 week old pup with a great pedigree and a lot of smarts. And I'm just hoping that this time she's here to stay, so I want to give her the best start possible. I'm a junky for information and perspectives. I know that if my pup has what it takes, I want to be the trainer/handler to take her there and be able to let her use her talent. It would be for my education so I can educate her!

 Kourtney

P.S. She's really cute, don't make me post pictures!! hehe.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I am in desperate need of the DVD because although I think I'm a stage 2 trainer, I still can't get my dogs to seat on a duck. I'm thinking it has to do with the clothes I wear to HT. And I hope the DVD will answer the nagging question that keeps my up at night....can I bring my JH dog to the line with a slip lead !??


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Marty needs it desperately. BG, Zee and Callie have worn out the previous Farmer/Aycock DVD trying to explain to him how all this is supposed to work.

lesa C


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Because I'm in stage two and I want Danny to worry when I show up at a trial :lol: 

Laura


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> Marty needs it desperately. BG, Zee and Callie have worn out the previous Farmer/Aycock DVD trying to explain to him how all this is supposed to work.
> 
> lesa C


yea, they keep telling me, " hey, why you trying to solve problems? You haven't even taught us the BASICS yet !"  

Need the Basics DVD regards,
Marty


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Phase 2*

Because I'm "Phase II" and dying to learn more Texass Porch Philosophy?

Because the first DVD actually was well produced in the field and had good stuff off the porch?

Because I love helping market stuff on forums?

Because Tackett never made good on the first bet?

Keith Stroyan
All-time Justin Tackett Upland Challenge Champion


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris,

Probably the only way I'll ever see the dvd is if I win one. And my daughter will look cute in the hat.

Tom


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*Well.................*

I am getting old and need something to speed up the process of getting some of these pups up to speed before I get on the WRONG side of the grass.............LOL.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

1) Because I live in South Dakota, and if Danny keeps coming up here in the summer, I'm going to have to run against him and the dog's he's trained.

2) Because I'm stuck in phase I, and want to minimize the time I spend in phase II someday, and get right into phase III.

3) And most of all, because I live so dang close to where Danny and Judy held their Basics Seminar this summer, and I had to forgo attending because I had promised my wife and 8 year old daughter that I'd take them to Michigan for vacation the week of July 4th. It was painful, but my family comes first, my dogs come in a very close second... 

4) And lastly, I hope to be a real trainer someday, so I can answer questions that folks come to RTF looking for help on.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Because I don't have one yet, 
I really think I need one,  
Ryan and I are two little teens who need all the help they can get,
I think we would benifit greatly from the Video.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Dear Chris,

All I have to say is:

Joe-PA for president


oh and how 'bout a DVD for a poor ******* from NC who married a PA girl and really wants to improve his training skills.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I need it because I'm an amateur trainer with no time, little help and limited grounds - and I run field trials! :lol: 

I have 2 daughters that keep me busy (3 years and 8 months). I have a full time job and a business. I don't go north in the summer or farther south in the winter. My dogs need good basics, because that's about all they'll get! 

Poor me regards,

Charles


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I need the new hotness because I pulled my chocolate bitch off the truck at the recent 110 dawg run at NDRC and everyone laughed because she's brown  

A little pay back wouldn't hurt


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I'm voting for the first two copies to go to huntingrdr and godtrainer4god since we need more teens in our sport and they're the ones least likely to be able to make their own decisions to buy. I'll vote to give the third to RemsBPJasper who's got that hot new pup but no money left after paying for the pup and all the medical costs for her last baby. This is a good place to give a little bit of justice. And I'd love a copy too, although I can't claim as much justification. I became involved in the sport late enough in life that I need all the help I can get to catch up, and I've got two dogs and another on the way that deserve a better trainer.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Chris - I sure could use a copy since my 3 kids and working 2nd shift leave little time for dog training , and I can't afford a pro  , but I still want the best dog I can possibly train - 

Tom
________
Synthetic Weed


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm with YardleyLabs - including YardleyLabs.


----------



## ghak99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be sure to let my training partners watch a scene or two and let them know where to get there own. :wink: 

If it helps I have a new chocolate pup who looks at me like I'm the student most of the time.


----------



## cmac (Feb 14, 2006)

I think I should win because I listed my favorite move as....... 

Cool Hand Luke :!: without knowing you had a dog named after the movie.


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

My son and I are new to this sport and need a solid foundation with the goal of one day entering the GAMES.

If a picture is worth a thousand words, this six hours of video should be PRICELESS and we will treat it as such.

Passing it on to future generations and all.

Regards.


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

Because Basics are the key to everything. My husband asked me to? :wink:


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

I would love a copy of the video for several reasons. First of all, with all I have heard and read about the two authors/trainers it would be ridiculous not to have this video included in one's library of dog training stuff! I bought my first Lab for $50 twenty years ago. I trained her from what I learned out of Richard Wolter's book, "Water Dog." I still have the book but good Lord at the things I have learned since then!! I train a new dog about every 4-5 years and have collected numerous training methods including the Dobbs method and Lardy's. This one would only add to the value of my collection. Also, there are so many ways of doing things a person could learn something new from just about any training method. I am sure this video could teach the most experienced trainer a thing or two. 

Like others have said, I am just one man with one dog..two really but one is old. My time is limited by having a 7 year old daughter and 17 month old TWIN boys. When I am not training I am reading or watching about training. My wife is very supportive of my hobby. She would LOVE for me to have a brand new 6 hour video on nothing but training Labs!!!!!

I hope my name gets drawn or picked or whatever the process is going to be!!!!!


----------



## buckeyegundogs (Feb 27, 2007)

I would like to donate it to a friend of mine who is really down on his luck right now. He lost his job and his wife is having a hard time finding a job that will support the three kids and 2 retrievers they have. He just mentioned the other day that he was going to have to sell off his waterfowl gear to help with the bills. He has 2 young dogs that are his world, this video would put a smile on his face.

Thanks Chris

Brad


----------



## PWK (Oct 29, 2003)

Because it will give my wife-birdboy more reference material so she can tell me how I'm doing it all wrong.  :roll:


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

After the money I’ve spent on my hobby, I think the wage earner in the family would be pumped if I could snag something for free……


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

I deserve it because I'm a starving elementary teacher and can't afford one on my own!


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2006)

I would like a copy because I would like to show my fellow countrymen and women (I am a Brit) how to train a retriever properly and what can really be achieved if you do things properly... :wink:


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Because I have a better dog than I am a trainer. I didn’t even know what “basics” was until this board (still not completely sure) so you KNOW I need all the help I can get. I train on my own and I am getting a new pup this spring. Would really like to give him a great start (better than my current boy).


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

1. I am in need of basics video because I do not know what I am doing.

2. The one time I was fortunate enough to train with Danny he threw my whistle in the lake. He was going to throw my collar in as well until i convinced him I did not have his kinda of money to spend on another one! :lol: 

The least he could do is donate a video to me after the toss!!!

http://www.dancindogproductions.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1175&d=1178081847

here are the pictures!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Kevin,

When I click on your link, I get a login screen. I'd like to see those pictures... :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Because I'm new to all this and my step dad says that ob is the building blocks for everything else - and I need lots of help so I don't mess his dog up or my puppy when he gets me one


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Kevin White said:


> The one time I was fortunate enough to train with Danny he threw my whistle in the lake.
> The least he could do is donate a video to me after the toss!!!


He did you a favor tossing that pos whistle!!!! :lol:


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

My owners really need it. I am a total pain in the butt.
They just got me back a few weeks ago and I think my dad needs a refresher after me being gone 8 months. He really trys and he has a few books but, I have heard these guys are really good!!!
So, anything that'll help my Dad will help me.
Thanks,
Logan ..the DOG


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

labinitup said:


> Chris,
> Just letting you know that my memory is not what it used to be! I need the Basic's video to help me overcome my ailment
> 
> William W
> ...


Chris,

This is labinitup's brother "BillyBob". Labinitup really is loosing his memory  Right now he has gone to the training grounds to get his young pup that he told to "sit" yesterday!!!

BillyBob


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

I always like to advance my knowledge by watching and listening to others. FT/HT, during a training session, sitting in on a seminar, reading books, RTF and watching videos are the best way for me to achieve this. I try to surround myself with as much knowledge from proven programs as possible. IMHO these two handlers arguably have more info to offer us as rookies than any other group of people out there. Problems and Solutions was a great addition to my/my pups arsenal in the war against the tests and hunting mornings. I would be very grateful to own the next addition of information that Danny and Judy are providing to our world!


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'll buy you a beer!!!! Jim


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I want to keep the hope alive that the little guy can compete in this game at the highest level. Compete with a dog that has never been with a pro. To do this requires all the knowledge I can possibly get my hands on. It also requires lots of money for a guy with a day job.

I really respect the combined knowledge and talent of Danny and Judy.

I don't think I have ever won anything like this in my life. I feel I'm due for some good luck.

I like yella' colored dogs of various coats!


John


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Because Christmas is coming and it will make a great gift and Santa will look favorably in your direction ........


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Why you wouldn't--Because I'll buy it anyway.

Why you would--Because I've bought every video out there and still have the desire to learn more. I really enjoyed Judy/Danny's previous video and took lots of information from it. I have a 8 month old puppy right now that is currently in training for derbies. We are progressing along nicely. However, I know that we are bound to run into a snag somewhere. From the sounds of it this video will be geared towards showing me a way to train through these situations without causing more damage.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

The Porsche Cayenne is in the shop getting fit for the custom two-hole dog box, the new technical ponds on the back 400 acres aren't quite ready for use, and I need something entertaining to watch on the 96 inch HDTV plasma screen mounted on the ceiling of the indoor pool. 

I'll be oh-so-disappointed if I don't win.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Chris;

I need this video for the sanity of my daughter and the salvation of the world.

As I spend countless hours trying to train dogs night and day, day and night the quality time left for my family seems to be waning. It has gotten to the point that when not trying to figure out how to train a dog a sit nearly lifeless in the lazyboy uttering things like "why does Uncle Bill keep failing my dogs" or "I will never be as great as Ken Guthrie." 

At career day my daughter had to tell her teacher that she wasn't even sure if her daddy really existed any longer. That her daddy was a training zombie that just couldn't get it right.

The school referred her to a psychiatrist the other day when she was found in the hall yelling "why do I have to keep throwing these dam ducks?!" 

The potential for my daughter to walk off the deep end is real. With her wit and charm it is possible that she will lead countless other children with her, creating a youth rebellion of epic proportions. As these children begin an onslaught against their families and the fundamental values of this nation erroding the footings this country was built on allowing terror to run amuck worldwide completely unchecked it will be you Chris that they will all look to. As if one voice millions across the globe will scream*....."WHY DIDN'T YOU JUST GIVE HIM THE DAM VIDEO!!!!" *

Its all on your head now.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Because I am a new trainer with a new pup and live 100 miles out of the way and have no help in training. i.e. pro help and I have no training group I work along now that my wife and kids will not throw birds or dummies for me.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Because I'm new to this game and I'm smart enough to know a few things.

1. I don't know anything.
2. My dog is better than I deserve.
3. I don't know anything. 
4. My dog is smarter than I am.

What better way to start a new guy out than by giving him some tools to learn from the best.

DH


----------



## TIMBER (May 26, 2004)

Chris

I have a new baby dew in December, my other son is getting a new puppy in Jan. We could use all the help from the video to give his new pup a good start. I won't have the money to perchase the video, because the wife will be spending all the money on the new baby with milk and diapers. The video would be a nice gift for my boy.


----------



## Mike Walker (Mar 13, 2007)

I need one becuase I have to go to shows and have Tacket help me with my chessie when ever he is in the area. I am also just getting into the hunt test side of thing and I need all the guidence I can get. Or the wife says the dogs must go. I have 2 labs and one stubborn chessie. Please Help.


Mike


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

we dont have any pro's in Australia so I need the help and I will donate a national 2007 cap back in return


----------



## Woody (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll throw my name in the hat and hope for a miracle. 

One of the first reasons I would like to receive a copy is because I am a rookie trainer. I have no experience what so ever in training a dog, but I am willing to learn and want to learn so that I can fulfill my dogs desires as well as mine. My dog loves to retrieve, but with my lack of knowledge, I feel as if I am pissing up a rope. I want to do what is best for him, and a little knowledge would be good. I want to experience the joy of watching him work with me, and vice versa. 

Second, I am a full time firefighter. I have the time to devote to training,my schedule consists of working a 24/48 hour shift. Of those 48 hours off, I am usually surfing the web, reading articles about dog training. 

Thirdly, just because Im a nice guy, and have never won anything, EVER.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Two reasons I should win:


1) I never win anything and if I win this contest I could stop saying " I never win anything"

2) Got a new pup (Cisco)  and I am going to do my own training again...it has been 14 years since I took a pup from start to finish.


WHO LOVE'S YA CHRIS!? :wink:


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

:roll: Lot's of good reasons up there. 

Truth is I am unable to afford the set until sometime next year, [unless Santa is Listening]. Graci just went to sleep away camp last night to begin her force work; it is the only step that I am not willing to undertake myself [takes too many Dogs to learn]. I believe that with the help of Danny and Judy I can make fewer mistakes in the basics, increase my learning speed and the reading of my dog in different situations. I am sure that it covers corrections and attrition like none before. It will be a great addition to my Training Library. I promise to share with training partners and club members to enhance our pups and develop both their natural and trained abilities. Kind of a pay it forward approach to Retriever Training. And if someone else is found more deserving I’ll just save my shekels until I can buy one my own self … thanks for considering it and Thanks to JT , Danny and Judy for making it available …

Bruce, Buster and Graci 8)


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Because I am THE POSTER CHILD beginner tapes are meant for. :lol:


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Why should I get one for free?

1. Because I appreciate all that you do to make this resource available to us at no charge, while realizing that the aid from sponsors makes it possible, which I gladly support/purchase/promote. Additionally, for the most part, I try to add valuable and thought invoking conversation to this forum, pausing often to ask "How is this going to come across". Passing on opportunities for cheap shots or internet bus slander in lieu of facts and results from the retriever community.

2. In the event I win it, I can promise that after viewing it, I will pass it along to a well-deserving person who I feel needs some assistance in the understanding of fundamental retriever training. This is someone who, in the words of a forum member, "Ain't judged nothin' but other people's judgin". This person needs to step up to the plate (or chair behind the line) and supply his/herself with adequate credentials to give back to the sport. Someone who utilizes a pro as the mule and takes the glory on Sunday. Someone who has never seen a duck blind, much less knows about teaching pattern blinds.

3. I will also use it as an aid to my friends with "pets" that have no idea what formal obedience and canine citizenship is about. This would supplement my advice to certain people that a lack of teaching combined with correction devices in the hands of people that "don't get it" is a bad scenario. People that try to impress you at parties when it becomes known that you train dogs by screaming "SIT" and putting their finger out repeatedly while the dog stares aimlessly into the sky.

Aside from all of these I can also say it would be the first "drawing" I've ever won.

A comforting note is that I will still purchase this in the event I don't win in order to satisfy all of the reasons I listed above.

Thanks for the opportunity!

Matt G


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

stoney said:


> and I will donate a national 2007 cap back in return


Hey, that's *BRIBERY*
That is very unsportsman like conduct as we would say here in the US of A!!!

I'll be your kennelboy for a week regards,

William W


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

The best reason I can think of is that I really, really, really want one!!! 

Vicky


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I would love to win it! Why? Just because  I'm not going to be looking for sympathy (like so many others who shall remain nameless :wink: ) but I too have a new puppy, I live in the middle of nowhere, I spend my days at work making test tube baby mice, have never been to Texas and probably never will as I have a severe bridge phobia and would never be able to drive over the Mississippi River to get there so it's doubtful I would ever be able to meet Danny and/or Judy in real life and I can write a really killer thank you note if I win!  

But I won't be mad if I don't win, maybe just a little hurt that I'm not special enough, but that's ok - a few years of therapy will help heal the scars of not being a winner.

Andy


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I've been a member of this board for 6 years now!

I have been constantly chastised bout my trainin methods! :shock: 
I think its about time that you guys put your promotions wheres yer mouths is!!
Even if I dont win,, I think Ya'll should pitch in and donate one to me!! :wink: 

Lowly Hunt tester regards,
Gooser


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I also would love to win it for many reasons......

1. I am new to this game 
2. Have a young dog that i am in the process of training
3. Much Like Chris I spend alot of cash on hosting fee's to provide us Canadians a place to talk about Retriever's .

and last but not least I need all the help I can get.

Drew


----------



## John Corman (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a great Drake pup that is being held back by his owner's ability- or lack thereof. I need guidance before I end up on the couch telling my life history to someone I don't even know.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

If you give it to me Chris,,, I'll donate the DVD to my local library in your name..... 

Alot of _average Joes_ need info..... This would be a great addition to what I've started as far as dog training reference material here in Aubrey and in Denton... I buy one for one for Denton,,, RTF's would go to Aubrey in your or RTF's name.....

Angie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Because I make cookies. And I will mail them.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

because i cant afford one,notice the 1980's e-collar-the judge with antenna and all.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Give it to me or i will start sticking pins in this voodoo doll I made of you.


----------



## toddh (Nov 3, 2005)

because I think I'm doing something wrong????


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Because I make cookies. And I will mail them.


I claim dirty pool on that! :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Because I make cookies. And I will mail them.


Ya, well that probably beets my pics....dangit

/Paul


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

I have not one but two chocolate dogs AND a Chessie. Can you think of anyone that needs this wisdom more??

Mac


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*DVE*

I thoroughly enjoyed the problems an solutions DVD. I thought is was thoughtful laid out and did exactly what they said they were going to do: which was give the viewer some ideas of how to address problems. By presenting several different of solutions you could select the solution best suited for your dog. And having a solution, does give you something to think about and try while training. 

While I have recognized for years that dogs come in various types – and having trained all three, it was great to hear it laid out so clearly. I was most imprested by the impeccable timing that Danny had when handling on a blind. He is obviously a master dog reader. I gained so much from his first video; I would absolutely love to have his basics video as I know I would learn a lot. I also loan my DVDs and training videos with other local folks who I train with . I hope you will consider providing me with a copy, as providing me with a copy makes it available to a number of other folks in my group, some of which are making some major life style purchases ( ie house) and so won’t be able to afford to purchase one of their own anytime soon. Marion


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Because I suck! AND I would share it with other Alaskans who suck too... Of course I would mention where I got it. I am in charge of membership news for one of our fine clubs. Send it to me! Send it to me now!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Kingofthecamp said:


> Send it to me! Send it to me now!!!


Not fair! You're trying to use Jedi mind tricks. Don't you know they only work on the weak-minded?


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

I should get a free copy because I'm a slow learner so the longer the DVD the better LOL!


----------



## Sunny Oaks (Apr 13, 2005)

*Farmer/Aycock " Basics"*

Please help me, I have to live with a "Smoke on the Water" female (chocolate) that was given to me :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: as a replacement pup several years ago by a southern gentleman whose name I shall not mention.

We named her "Sugar" of all things. :shock: :shock: 

It should have been "The devil made me do it". :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Thank goodness I have 2 yellows to help overcome    the trauma.

I really need that video so I can start over with her. Can you teach an old dog new tricks? :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Bill


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Because I make cookies. And I will mail them.


Oh man!!! Talk about not "playin' fair"!!!!! Becky, you KNOW the way to a man's heart is through his stomach!!!!!!  :lol: :wink: 

(Do you promise to send both the human & doggie cookies?? I hear "The Bus" can put away some cookies!!!! Plus, ya gotta make sure you send enough human cookies so all 3 "boys" in the Atkinson household can have some!!!! hehehehehehehe)

Vicky


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

I could use the DVD because I have 5 month old puppy and a 15 yr old son I'm training at the same time. 

I could use the Handlers cap because my son claims my bald head is blinding the dogs. 

Please send me some help.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

If the production quality is the same as on Avery's first effort it will be outstanding. But I have to say the best thing to happen to training videos has to be that little RNT number...now those guys are really showing the way! 

Please send me a copy, production quality or not, those two have the most congenial tailgate training style I've ever heard. And now that I've gotten used to their funny accents I can understand them perfectly!

And to be fair, one of those freebies has to come north of the border, might as well come here!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

I need the video because my dogs have watched all the Lardy videos already and it doesn't seem to be helping. I am hoping they will pick up something from the Farmer/Aycock video.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Well thank you Yardleylabs for the vote. I think in light of your situation your name should be on the list as well. And I like the idea of giving it to the youth to keep them in the sport.

Miss Becky!! Sooooo not fair! lol. If I win one, I'll lend it to you for some cookies! :wink: :wink: But I think Becky deserves one for all of the help she's done on fundraisers here for those of us who found ourselves on hard times. And I nominate RexG since he bought out the fundraiser!

Sheesh, ya know I think we just have too many good people on here! hehe.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Brad B said:


> I am in desperate need of the DVD because although I think I'm a stage 2 trainer, I still can't get my dogs to seat on a duck. I'm thinking it has to do with the clothes I wear to HT. And I hope the DVD will answer the nagging question that keeps my up at night....can I bring my JH dog to the line with a slip lead !??


I need this video in the worst way. I am an eternal stage 1'er who will never make it to stage 2 because my dog WILL seat on a duck, (I've posted the picture) my first training book was Tarrants Hey pup fetch it up, I did take my JH dog to the line on a slip lead and he drug me through the mud in my high fashion clothes, and everyone said it was because we didnt have the BASICS
and now I am about to inherit a 7 month old standard poodle. I REALLY need help!!!!!

And oh yeah, I forgot to mention my husband and I are employed in the Real Estate and Mortgage fields, so you know how well thats going :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Me, because i need something to scoop up puppy poop.*


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

If Ya'll are gonna cheat and use pictures then be forwarned!!

This is what I was told swim-by entailed!!!













I need all the help I can get!!



Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I cant believe I just did that!!  


Goosling!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

I vote for the one and only GOOSER to get a copy -- Think I'm gonna download that pic and anytime I want a drink I;ll take a look at that and die laughing --- 

Tom 

P>S> PLEASE DON"T EVER POST THAT PIC AGAIN :shock:
________
N02 vaporizer


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

please consider me for the video. i am as dumb as a post when it comes to basics :? . ESPECIALLY force fetch  i have watched people do it,pros do it but i cannot seem to grasp it. when i try to ff people laugh at me behind my back. this is my plea for help.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris, may I please have it, or at least borrow it? 

Now that I have asked, I will appeal to a Higher Authority.
:lol: 


42 Give to the one who asks you, and don’t turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you. 
Matt 5:42 (HCSB)


tt


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

MRGD said:


> Chris, may I please have it.
> 
> 42 Give to the one who asks you, and don’t turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.
> Matt 5:42 (HCSB)
> tt


MRGD..it also says;

"Thou shall not covet thy Administrator's video" (Old Testament)

Dreamin' of Basic's All Day Long Regards,

William W


----------



## honkin (May 5, 2006)

*We need the video...*

.... because I am helping my 7 year old daughter train up her first hunt test dog. She is currently trying to title her older boykin, but she is training "Tana" by herself; with a little guidance, and with the help she's getting, she could use Danny and Judy's help!


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 18, 2007)

I am in way over my head. I have a four month old high rollin' male that is determined to train me. I need the video for simple self-defense! I am confident that somewhere in that bundle of undisciplined energy lies a future champion and it would be absolutely shameful not to bring it out. Since my pup's sire, Stormin' Norman, has been in videos with Mr. Farmer in the past, it would seem a natural conclusion that his pup, my Stormin' Texas Rebel, be the recipient of one of the videos...right? Oh, and we need the video so I can keep my job...frustrated puppy training cussin' just doesn't work for a pastor... HELP  

Tropicalsun


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*I need it most because*

a summer training and doing basics with Vinwood, was more information than one focusing on basics could ever retain....I definetely NEED this video to refresh my poor memory cells and facilitate retaining everything I may have seen and learned, and much of what I"m at risk of forgetting!

Oh...and I"m having a baby that will need to review this tape with my over and over again during baby sitting time and to ensure that he/she is ready to go afield with me.

Thanks in advance and all the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I need this Basics DVD as I'm probably a Level 1 trainer (just starting out and knows nothing) who thinks he might sometimes be a Level 2 (thinks might know it all) and then realizes I'm a Level 3 (definitely realizes doesn't know it all -- and readily proves this on an ongoing basis) -- I could use this DVD even though Maxx is very much through his Basics but his handler/trainer isn't and could use all the help he can get (by the way Maxx is doing great -- heeling off lead/steady/etc. --no more dragging me to line like he was as a pup -- we're bonding and working well together one-on-one) -- but I believe this DVD could help me become a better trainer for the next pup


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I need it so my wife can watch it with me, learn to control the dogs when I am not home....then, she will love those perfectly behaved critters so much I can get another one :twisted: .

Steve


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Chris,
I would like to own a copy of the Basics. I need this DVD because the dogs had a year off from structure since I was in Korea and now I am seperated from them again since I am in Omaha and the Dogs are in Wyoming. With this DVD I would hope to put some knowledge in the wife and boy on what needs to be done and what can be accomplished with a little time. I think it would help me in maintaning some structure in my abscence. 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

My puppy needs me to have this DVD. 

Plus, if I wear the Avery Handler's cap no one will accuse me of being SWISHY.


----------



## Bo Stull (Dec 15, 2005)

*video*

I need this because my golden has a mind of her own. This way I can show her why I said so. HELP!! Maybe she will believe someone else.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Justin Tackett almost said:


> Danny and Judy's ...."Worlds Longest Video".....6 hours of yard is getting close to completion.
> 
> RTF has 60copies that Chris is giving away.....Those that can come up with the best reason to get one for free will get the one of the first 6 for "free". RTF will even pick up the shipping, and throw in one of those new fangled Avery Handlers caps!
> 
> ...


JT,

Was that 6 copies or 60 copies???? I'm hoping that there was a typo. 

Maybe with 60 copies, I might just be lucky enough to get one of them!!! LOL

Vicky


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Justin Tackett said:


> Danny and Judy's ...."Worlds Longest Video".....6 hours of yard is getting close to completion.
> 
> RTF has 6 copies that Chris is giving away.....Those that can come up with the best reason to get one for free will get the one of the first 6 for "free". RTF will even pick up the shipping, and throw in one of those new fangled Avery Handlers caps!
> 
> ...


Because my wife and I just had the privlege of sitting in a very small group at Cabels' asking him many questions on problems and how to fix them and having a great time letting him know that there are other retriver breeds besides Labs.
Sheila is so into the dogs now that a first class training DVD like this one will go a long way in making her a better trainer than I could ever hope to become and it will be a great addition to the autographed copy of the first one he put out that we picked up today.
What a first class gentleman and instructional DVD. WE can't wait for the new one.
Thanks Chris for considering us.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Just wondering -- who won the prize? Any update or still in play?


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Puppy poop is piling up please send Danny Farmer poop scoop/DVD


----------



## BillJensWorkingLabs (May 31, 2006)

I think we deserve it .
We are so broke, we go to the libary for dog training books, we got lucky one time and they actually had Waterdog on VHS.

We have actually sleepet in the Jeep in order to pay for events.

Some Professional Dog trainers make very little money and could really really use that DVD.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Bill&JensWorkingLabs said:


> I think we deserve it .
> We are so broke, we go to the libary for dog training books, we got lucky one time and they actually had Waterdog on VHS.
> 
> We have actually sleepet in the Jeep in order to pay for events.
> ...


I'm so poor I can't pay attention!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't remember if I have posted wanting the DVD or not, so just to make sure, May I PLEASE have one??? My brother and I really support RTF (and its sponsers-if it helps, I just ordered from Dog's Afield :wink: ) and feel that we would greatly benefit from the DVD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

*Top 10 Reasons*

_*Top Ten Reasons I should get a copy of the Farmer/Aycock Basics DVD*_

1.	My dog has watched the Mike Lardy DVD’s several times and I haven’t seen any improvements. I even tried once with closed captioning on. And now my dog has gone and lost the E-Collar Conditioning DVD.

2.	I keep giving my dog commands over my Sportdog Transmitter but she won’t respond. I have checked the receiver and everything seems fine.

3.	I tried to condition my dog to gunfire and I have never seen her again.

4.	I think my dog is sleeping around with her Avery Training Birds.

5.	I tried putting Paris Hilton’s latest scent on the ATB’s and now all the other handlers are hitting on me.

6.	I can’t tell if my ACME Silent Dog Whistle is working or not.

7.	I’ve tried calling Ducks but my cell won’t get a good signal out in the fields.

8.	My dog backs up when I say “BACK” and then she won’t even leave the line when I say “CALLNAME”.

9.	When I put her Avery dog boots on her she wants me to go and get the heeling stick.

10.	My dog vomits the night before a Hunt Test.

11.	I called my dog Herpes because she won’t heel.

12.	My dog goes to a shrink – he let’s her sit on the couch.

13.	My dog thinks a parking meter is a pay toilet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

urlybird,

Your top ten list of 13 reasons is very funny.


----------



## Lab Dad (Apr 14, 2004)

Because I really need the help! Besides, I will not have any excuses if I have the video.


----------



## Kyle W (Feb 1, 2006)

*DVD*

Because if i spend anymore money on anything ,especially dog training in the next three months my wife is going to dump me and take the kids. Man my dogs love those kids. Please make it so they don't have to leave!!! Give me the video?!?!?!?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It was awesome of JT and company to make this available to RTF'ers. As some of you may be aware, there is a slight delay in availability of these DVD's.

I am not going to select winners based upon what's written in the posts. The only way that I'm going to feel good about this is a random drawing.

The draw will take place at my home this weekend by my two boys, officiated by their mom. They love doing this stuff!

I will not make any commitments as to when the DVD's will be received by the winners. 

I thank JT and his crew for bringing this offer to the RTF crowd. It was very generous.

I ask in advance, please do not post complaints about your prizes not showing up by date "x". At this time, I am unsure when they will be available for shipment. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris thanks I would be interested


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris, can you tell Max to pick me???


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Chris, can you tell Max to pick me???


Obviously, you do not have a 5 year old son. If you did, you would know that my telling Max to pick Howard would guarantee that he picked nothing but non-Howards!

- Kids these days.... :roll:


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)




----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Chris -

Then let Max pick out Howard - and hopefully he will draw me !  



Hoping for a good draw regards -

Tom
________
FREE DRUPAL THEMES


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Toss my name in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 17, 2003)

Do I still have a chanche .. pick me, please! It's so difficult to get the abroad dealers to accept my credit card ..


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

If there is still an opertunity I would appreciate being put in. I need all the help I can get! :lol:


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

if i can still put my name in the hat i would be grateful
thanks, Jason


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Put me in please!!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I just happen to be a non-Howard thanks Max!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey, Chris. Include me, please. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So when are going to pick the 6 lucky winners?

I should add I do not need the video, but my wonderful husband does - he ran his first trial this past weekend with "The Mutt" who did every thing he could to embarass him to include pooping just feet away from the line after the first retrieve and then forcing him to make "the walk" after blowing him off when he tried to handle him....poor David needs a puppy of his own and poor Flash needs to enjoy retirement.....so put David in as a possible worthy future trainer....I just hope Flash didn't crush his spirit too much. :wink: 

Lainee, Flash The Mutt and Bullet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> did every thing he could to embarass him to include pooping just feet away from the line after the first retrieve and then forcing him to make "the walk" after blowing him off when he tried to handle him....


After that do you even think poor David would take a puppy? He might decide that being bird boy #1 is a lot easier and less embarrassing.

Poor guy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > did every thing he could to embarass him to include pooping just feet away from the line after the first retrieve and then forcing him to make "the walk" after blowing him off when he tried to handle him....
> 
> 
> After that do you even think poor David would take a puppy? He might decide that being bird boy #1 is a lot easier and less embarrassing.
> ...


I'm not sure - he seemed pretty giddy after the experience - like a kid in a candy store - talking about the good, the bad and the ugly....so I think the hook has been set and I promised him that I would let the puppy be his dog......that is going to be hard, but he is more than ready for his own dog and things can only improve after this weekend! Just glad Flash didn't pee on the judge's chairs.....he has done that before   

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet....I mean Buttwheat


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Please add me to the contest if possible. Thanks for the chance!

Carrie


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are the drawing results:

Marty Bullington
jisaac
George C. Tull
MRGD
Edbuck
Kristie Wilder

Congrats to each of you! You were selected through a high - tech, complex random draw process. (It involved numbered poker chips, a pitcher, a three year old and a five year old. We drew a chip for the page in the thread, then drew another chip for the poster on that particular page....very scientific...best of all, each boy got to draw 6 poker chips. )

Please respond to myself via PM with your REAL Name, Mailing Address and phone number. Your DVD's will be shipped directly to the address provided as soon as they are ready.

Thanks again to JT and his crew for making this opportunity available to the RTF family!

Chris


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

My real name is ...

Nah, congratulations winners.

Glad the boys had fun pick'n ya.

==

I guess Tacket never will make good on his bet now. ;-)

Keith Stroyan
All Time Justin Tacket Upland Challenge Champion


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the Chance*

Ah shucks ... congrats to the wiiners ...

Chris - JT - JUdy and Danny

Thanks for the chance....when and where can we get a not for free but for fee copy?

Graci might just need it ... me too!!

8)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I take it there wasnt no consolation prize for the most pathetic individual to roam the RTF boards??


Congrtas all you lucky ones!!!


Last chance begging regards

Gooser


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm glad it became a family fun night. Hope you all remember it. Family times are the best times.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats to the winners. I guess I'll have to lay out the cash.

If you plan to use that system again, I think I'll post all over the next thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

WOW! I actually won something.

Thanks Chris and JT.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I never win. I am so pumped. How long is it really Tack? 

Thanks so much!


tt


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll be darn, 8) . Thanks Chris, JT & Crew.
PM sent Chris.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Congrats guys. I'd love to take some of the credit for the DVD's....but Avery picked up 100% of the tab on this deal.

Congrats....I hope you like em'. Expect them AROUND the 1st week of October.

JT


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks RTF. Now I really will get mine before Lardy. Dang, I am sure Kristie will loan hers to Mike though. :lol: LOL Thanks Again!

MB


----------



## jisaac (Dec 26, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL!
As a Retriever Nation addict-this is great-and Phoebe (BFL) and the future pup says thanks!
John


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Congrats to the winners. I guess I'll have to lay out the cash.
> 
> If you plan to use that system again, I think I'll post all over the next thread.


You may want to avoid that....multi-posters may get scratched! :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> I'm glad it became a family fun night. Hope you all remember it. Family times are the best times.


Howard, we are working hard to avoid today's most common parenting goof-up....making our kids "experience rich" but "relationship poor".

IN other words, many of us tend to run all over creation taking the kids to event after event after event...but we are too busy to eat a few meals together, go catch some fish, or play a game of hide & seek.

My older boy's class (Kindergarten) had each kid carry home a note from the teacher advising that they are studying tadpoles and frogs. She asked that over the weekend, somebody catch a frog and bring it in to the class. 

Max, Sam and I charged out Saturday morning and caught a bunch of pollywogs (sp?) and frogs, as well as two baby softshell (aka pancake) turtles, and put together a 10 gallon reptile/amphibian tank. It was an absolute ball hitting the farmer's pond and the local lake to collect the critters, gravel, etc. On Monday, I drove Max to school and we were the ONLY ones to bring in some outdoor critters!

I'm quite confident that if the chore was to bring in a soccer trophy, a peewee baseball team photo, or a gymnastics ribbon, there would have been a pile of them brought in via backpack.

We've done the soccer, coach-pitch T-ball (heck, I coached!) and the gymnastics stuff....but we're trying hard to achieve balance.

Experiences are great...but relationships make us who we are....and who we become! 8)


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you Chris

Because of my husband’s previous job, we had the opportunity to travel across the US and to Italy with the children. All that was great and I’m thankful for the experience. However our best family time has been because of our first dog. You see we could not take her with us to these business conferences. So we bought a bumper pull used travel trailer for vacations. We have pulled it to Colorado twice, to Colorado Bend state park for fishing 3 times at spring break, and spent many weekends in the trailer at the hunting lease. No TV, no Xbox, limited phone service, no neighborhood kids hanging around. Just Monopoly, Risk, Card games, and outdoor cooking to occupy our time. 

It has been by far our best family time for relationship building, their is nothing like quality relaxed family time. Good luck in your pursuit with your kiddos and thank you for giving some of your precious time to RTF.


----------

